# Anybody work from home?



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Give some ideas for working from home, like real jobs not those survey scam things.  anyone?


----------



## Anna B (Mar 27, 2011)

There are many questionable job ventures at home. Do you work from home? What do you mean by "real job"?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Anna B said:


> There are many questionable job ventures at home. Do you work from home? What do you mean by "real job"?


Yes I work from home but I wanna do something else. By real job I mean, you know, if you google work from home, they make you take all these "paid surveys" that they never pay you for, and so on. I mean a job, like web designer could be one, or Architect, I need different ideas, I'd like something where I can train myself to do rather then go to school for, like web designing...


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Work from home means moving your location of work from a dedicated office or building to your home. There's quite a lot of job like that. It depends on how do you create and sell your services or goods.

But, don't google it, you will get very few useful information.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

undead said:


> Work from home means moving your location of work from a dedicated office or building to your home. There's quite a lot of job like that. It depends on how do you create and sell your services or goods.
> 
> But, don't google it, you will get very few useful information.


In case you didn't know, there are a lot of scams out there about working from home, so even if I google it, it's hard to find real information, i wanted to see if anyone had any success in doing something from home and actually making money. But thanks for the sarcasm, much appreciated.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the best way would be to start a business, even if you're the only employee. A lot of people own very profitable websites and that's how they make a living.


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Violici said:


> But thanks for the sarcasm, much appreciated.


I said don't google it. Why is it sarcasm? 

Because you're not searching for a specific business, profession, or working group. If you use a term like that you will likely find scam. There's quite a lot of successful people.

You have to know: 
How to approach your customers or users (software or web dev) from home?
How to contact your clients?
How to distribute whatever it's that you're producing? and how do you arrange payments?

You can try elance.com or odesk.com if you prefer working for a client. Besides that, you can start your own online business.

You can try selling apps on the App Store. Building an online service, and charge your users for usage, etc.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Make a scam.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

undead said:


> I said don't google it. Why is it sarcasm?
> 
> Because you're not searching for a specific business, profession, or working group. If you use a term like that you will likely find scam. There's quite a lot of successful people.
> 
> ...


AAAA, I misread your comment from before, sorry, I thought you said "Don't google it, you will get very useful information". I didn't see the "few" lol, I actually read it like 5 times before I saw the "few". Maybe cuz I'm sarcastic I saw it as sarcastic I dunno, I thought you were trying to be a smartass. my bad.

How would I sell an App? I'd have to actually make an App to sell it, right? i mean i don't even know how to go about making one. I'm trying to get a start on something and go from there but i don't know where to start. And i think i applied for odesk before but i didn't do anything with it cuz i'm not sure what to do on there. Maybe I'll look into that again. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Aßbiscuits said:


> Make a scam.


That would be the easiest way to go about it, but I hate scammers and no way will I be one of them. Although I'm guessing you were joking, can't tell...damn internet.


----------



## Naturalist (Oct 15, 2010)

Violici said:


> That would be the easiest way to go about it, but I hate scammers and no way will I be one of them. Although I'm guessing you were joking, can't tell...damn internet.


Are you sure you're not an INFJ? Since the following seems quite fitting with you strongly being opposed to scamming:



> They have strong value systems, and need to live their lives in accordance with what they feel is right.


Your value system appears to be stronger than your neutral objective thinking function.

Hope no one has done you a considerable amount of harm in your past since you're very touchy and it sounds like you have trouble trusting people, you're too very guarded.

An INTJ would be open to other people's viewpoints and then rationally analyse it and respond with a logical reply in a neutral tone.

Maybe since you're sceptic to the point that you don't want to try something yourself, you will never really get started with something new. And even if you decide to try a few new things, if it doesn't go your way, you'll be so disappointed that you probably don't even want to try any more. 

So the thing to be careful about here is to not blame everything on outside factors as that is effectively scapegoating. Instead, try to see it as riding a bike. If you fall, just get even more motivated to get back up. Learn from it and go to where you want to go.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

^ You can be a T and still not be out to screw others over. Only because we like to think straight and tend to put ourselves first, that doesn't mean we necessarily get enjoyment out of screwing others over. :tongue:


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

I work from home. I develop software and host websites and email, etc. Been doing it for a long time but it's not as lucrative as it used to be (but then, what is these days?). I'm going to be changing that though and getting into doing a variety of other things as well so I don't get bored. I won't get rich, but I'm happy.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Naturalist said:


> Are you sure you're not an INFJ? Since the following seems quite fitting with you strongly being opposed to scamming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intj's are usually skeptical and don't trust people or the system.
I am listening to other's opinion, this is why I started the thread.
I've been hurt in the past but who hasn't? I don't regret any of it , I moved on pretty quickly and learned from the past.
I'm not sure where you would think I'm a feeler rather then thinker. Obviously I have feelings too, I'm not a robot.
I'm pretty sure I'm INTJ, but if you'd like to explain why you think I'm a thinker,I'm willing to listen to your point of view.
I didn't understand what you were trying to say. Were you going based on me not wanting to scam people?


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Violici said:


> How would I sell an App? I'd have to actually make an App to sell it, right? i mean i don't even know how to go about making one. I'm trying to get a start on something and go from there but i don't know where to start. And i think i applied for odesk before but i didn't do anything with it cuz i'm not sure what to do on there. Maybe I'll look into that again. Thanks for the info.


No matter what you do (anything that you can do besides software), working from home requires more self-initiative. Because you generally have to take care of everything.

Nobody will tell you when, where, and how you should work. You just have to deliver the result according to the agreement with your customers. If you're building something to sell, you need to have a good idea on what to sell, how to implement it, and then how much does it cost until you release it to the world.

You have to tell me what you can do, then probably I'll know something.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Naturalist said:


> Are you sure you're not an INFJ? Since the following seems quite fitting with you strongly being opposed to scamming:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That segment of an INFJ description would suit an INFP, ENFP, ESFP, ISFP, INTJ, ISTJ just as much as an INFJ, if not more due to Fi and personal values instead of objective values. 

And yes, I was joking, good idea though if you're not going to be integral about it.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

undead said:


> No matter what you do (anything that you can do besides software), working from home requires more self-initiative. Because you generally have to take care of everything.
> 
> Nobody will tell you when, where, and how you should work. You just have to deliver the result according to the agreement with your customers. If you're building something to sell, you need to have a good idea on what to sell, how to implement it, and then how much does it cost until you release it to the world.
> 
> You have to tell me what you can do, then probably I'll know something.


Well since I'm online all the time, I'd like to do something on the computer. I found a few sites where they pay for posting in their forums, kind of like yahoo answers but they pay, doesn't seem to be much though, but i'd like to do stuff like that, something online, like blogging maybe but i'm not quite sure where to go or what exactly i have to do. I can't find any good information online about this, most of them are scams. I can teach myself to do anything online but i can't invest any money and i want to make sure it's a sure thing before i start on in. I have no problem motivating myself to do it as long as i can see money coming from it.


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

You could make web comics, like this guy: 










































Why working at home is both awesome and horrible - The Oatmeal


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

What would I do with them comics to make money with them?


----------



## undead (Nov 28, 2010)

Violici said:


> I can teach myself to do anything online but i can't invest any money and i want to make sure it's a sure thing before i start on in. I have no problem motivating myself to do it as long as i can see money coming from it.


If you like writing and blogging, you probably need to contact major blog sites that are funded or already making money. I think you can find quite a lot of them if you live in the US.

The problem is "predictability" and "certainty" in independent work is conflicting. Unless you already know that you're very good at what you do. Like me, I have some savings in the bank before starting working alone. I don't see any profits either from what I do.

You need someone to pay you to start in that case. I suggest that you should look for clients to work on some projects. There are more opportunities like this in the US I guess.


----------

